# Is anyone using MIR Pro in Dorico3?



## Virtual Virgin (Apr 12, 2020)

I haven't tried using it yet in Dorico (I use it in Nuendo constatnly). 
Is it stable, or does it suffer with processing or crashing issues?
Just wondering how much I can do within Dorico without having to switch over to Nuendo.


----------



## ptram (Apr 12, 2020)

I've not found a way to use MIR directly in Dorico (maybe it can be done, but it is not among the plugins I can choose as inserts or sends). I use it in VEPRO, with the virtual instruments running in VEPRO, or the audio output of those running inside Dorico (like NotePerformer) sent to a Vienna Ensemble Pro Audio Input.

I don't know about stability, but in general it seems steady. There are still bugs that are fixed at each new version. It is still not a replacement for a DAW, but this depends on what you want to do with it.

Paolo


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 12, 2020)

yes you can. You have to use the VST whitelist. Dorico basically scans all VST3 plugins and ignores VST2 except for whatever you place on the VST whitelist. Its in PLAY preferences.


----------



## ptram (Apr 12, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> yes you can. You have to use the VST whitelist.


Oh, I forgot to whitelist MIR! Thank you for saying it!

EDIT: I confirm it works as an insert, after whitelisting.

Paolo


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Apr 12, 2020)

Interesting...
I'll have to give it a try and test it out.


----------



## ptram (Apr 14, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> I'll have to give it a try and test it out.


Something to test is if it works fine as an insert in Dorico's mixer, or if it works better in Vienna Ensemble. On my system, any plugin inserted directly in Dorico takes a lot more CPU than used in VEPRO. I don't know if this is a general situation, so I would try it.

Paolo


----------

